# Where to buy a dog cart?



## WashingtonCowgirl

Like this one:






Maddie is pulling around 100lbs now, and I'd like to get her started on a cart for this summer. Moose is obviously is too young to pull much more then 10-15 pounds (he pulls two 1 liter pop bottles filled with gravel and dirt around, as well as a styrofoam sled with plastic bottom) but I want to get her started. Do you think I could by a cart for a mini horse and hook her up to that? I ask because that would have a much likelier chance of re-selling if Maddie ends up not enjoying pulling a cart or something.


----------



## Kyllobernese

The only trouble with a Mini cart is that they only have two wheels. They are balanced so the pony does not have much weigh on the shafts. The dog carts have three wheels so the dogs are just pulling it, the weight is all on the three wheels. The shafts on the Mini cart are part of the whole structure so I don't think you could adapt them to a dog cart.


----------



## Nargle

I believe it's called a "Dog Sulky." Here are a couple of websites I found that sell them:
http://chalosulky.com/index.php?cPath=2&osCsid=212b997b502c5573d1abae8c6d8b6c01
http://www.rjwalsh.com.au/mini/index.htm


----------



## Danvers

The pictures look like the carts sold here:
http://www.k9carting.com/

They have pictures of the carts being used by goats too, but I doubt goat carting is any more popular than dog carting.


----------



## nekomi

Nargle is right, that's a dog sulky that you want. The Chalo Sulkies are very popular and folks really seem to like them! You can also build your own out of cheap bicycle frames:

http://furwheeldrive.com/howtobuild.htm

You could also go a completely different direction and take up dog scootering or bikejoring, if you find the sulkies are hard to find or out of your price range.


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl

I think I'm going to order from Chalo Sulkies, as I wouldn't have to pay for shipping (you can pick up and they are only about an hours drive away)! I think I'm going to start out with their cart adapter though as we have one of those carts (like the yellow one pictured on their site) and that would allow me to proof their voice commands before I get in  I am a little worried about the voice commands part lol Do you rely on commands alone, or do you use reins?


----------

